# Hệ thống Điện > Spindle >  Các bác Pro tư vấn

## moi

Không hiểu Spindle nhờ tư vấn giúp em rõ rành hơn

Spindle giải nhiệt nước và gió cái nào tốt 

loại 300hz 18000 rpm và 400hz 24000 cái nào được 

Dùng phay nhôm và thép

Cảm ơn các bác

----------


## Nam CNC

------ spindle giải nhiệt bằng gì thì đó chỉ là 1 cách giải nhiệt thôi chứ không phải giải nhiệt kiểu nào thì tốt hơn , tuỳ theo 1 số trường hợp người ta chọn loại nào phù hợp với nhu cầu ạ. 

------ số hz chỉ ảnh hưởng tới tốc độ quay, ví dụ động cơ 2 cực 300hz là 18000rpm, nếu 4 cực 300hz chỉ còn 9000rpm.

* phay nhôm thì thông thường có thể chạy high speed với dao hợp kim thường thường có tưới nguội, do đó với tốc độ quay cao của spindle, kết hợp cơ khí cứng vững , hệ điều khiển tốt sẽ cho kết quả tốt .

   ---em đã xem vài video về phay nhôm em thấy tốc độ spindle từ 2000-20000rpm chơi hết , thậm chí với máy datron có dòng chơi tới 40000rpm luôn kết hợp với feedrate  tới hơn 5000mm/min. Theo ý em thì máy cnc DIY anh em mình có giới hạn thì em đề cử con 18000rpm là phù hợp.

   --- phay sắt thì nó vô chừng , đa số dưới 10000rpm , spindle cực mạnh, cơ khí cực kì cứng vững thì mới hiệu quả , do đó anh em đa số DIY chỉ dừng lại nhôm hay kim loại màu thôi , ít anh em chơi tới sắt , mà có ăn sắt cũng vừa phải chứ không giống máy công nghiệp trên youtube ạ. Ăn sắt nhìn phê phê thì hỏi ông KhoaC3 hay ông Gà Con đó , còn đua đòi thì hỏi kẻ huỷ diệt đi , cha Nam mập ấy ... spindle ăn sắt thép chuẩn gá dao HSK hàng công nghiệp hắn có mấy con.


Một phần quan trọng nữa , dao cắt bạn dùng loại nào ? khung máy ra sao ? từ đó cũng ảnh hưởng tới spindle ... nhìn chung ăn kim loại thì ít chọn tốc độ cao , chỉ chọn con có moment khoẻ , runout tốt

----------


## Gamo

Hắn nói thiếu đấy bác, nếu bác cần spindle xịn ăn sắt thép thì phải qua năn nỉ hắn đấy. Em năn nỉ hắn 1 con mấy năm nay mà chưa được  :Big Grin:

----------


## moi

Cam on 2 bac nhieu , co diep moi 2 bac cafe giao luu nhe , neu 2 bac dong y

----------

